# Estee Lauder WHS Sale Haul



## gitts (Sep 12, 2009)

I went to the Estee Lauder Warehouse Sale.  Wow, I had a good time lines and all.  Here is what I got:

Belightful Iridescent Powder
Tippy Beauty Blush Powder
Stark Naked Blush
Other Worldly Blush
Mutiny Pigment
Jardin Aires Pigment
Steel Blue Pigment
Quiet Natural Paintpot
Lemon Chiffon Shadestick
Moonbathe Lipglass
Pink Grapefruit
Fast Thrill Lipstick
Overrich Lipstick
Lavender Whip Lipstic
Pleasureseeker Lipstick

Mac Sponges
Mac Cottonswabs
6 pairs of lashes
2 Silly Girl lipglasses

Clinique Advanced Stop Signs


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome Haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice haul, you got some great goodies!


----------



## n_c (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Sass (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, great haul!!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 13, 2009)

yay! nice haul!
Can't wait for the next sale.


----------



## blowyourmind (Sep 14, 2009)

wow awesome haul! I wish I could go to a warehouse sale!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great Haul Im so jealous I want to go to one of the warehouse sales one day.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow that is a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!


----------

